# Poached Hyde Park Buck



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Two guy's are charged with the Hyde Park buck poaching case. 
Court date is Jan 26th 10 AM in Logan.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Haha. The joke may be on you. That photo bucket link labelled poacher has quite a few pictures in it, which I am assuming are your own personal pictures. So I found a picture of you too!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Haha. The joke may be on you. That photo bucket link labelled poacher has quite a few pictures in it, which I am assuming are your own personal pictures. So I found a picture of you too!


And his wife, house, dog and many other personal pictures.:shock:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Rob, they live near you. Do you know these guys?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

RobK said:


> Two guy's are charged with the Hyde Park buck poaching case.
> Court date is Jan 26th 10 AM in Logan.


You have a nice bathroom. I like what you've done with the place.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

RobK said:


> Two guy's are charged with the Hyde Park buck poaching case.
> Court date is Jan 26th 10 AM in Logan.


Case numbers? Court documents? 
Beating a dead horse?


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

http://news.hjnews.com/news/court-d...1e4-9ff4-ab67a6a36548.html#.VMSXF3OYX9Q.gmail


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

cklspencer said:


> Case numbers? Court documents?
> Beating a dead horse?


the horse is alive and well my friend LOL


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Haha. The joke may be on you. That photo bucket link labelled poacher has quite a few pictures in it, which I am assuming are your own personal pictures. So I found a picture of you too!


I hope you enjoy them . don't see where the jokes on me , but if that makes you feel good , what ever .


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> And his wife, house, dog and many other personal pictures.:shock:


 enjoy , I have nothing to hide


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

longbow said:


> Rob, they live near you. Do you know these guys?


 One of the guys father lives two houses from me . :-(


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a hot spot for Ducks in hyde park if these guys are interested


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

RobK said:


> enjoy , I have nothing to hide


Just messing with ya. Your right. It's no different than what most people post on facebook.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like Hunting777's buddy lied to him and is a repeat offended.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm just saddened by the whole affair.....


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone go? Any updates?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Anyone go? Any updates?


http://news.hjnews.com/allaccess/de...cle_0479cec4-a5f4-11e4-bd17-a3aa4243c7ce.html


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

blackdog said:


> Looks like Hunting777's buddy lied to him and is a repeat offended.


You know I am pretty disgusted. I have lost all respect for that guy; I have no respect for any poachers. In talking to him right after he brought the deer home, he swore to me that everything was legit. He went on and told me his "story" about how and where things happened. It just makes me sick. There were a lot of us that knew him and stood up for him. It just hurts when a friend lies like that. Especially right to your face. I know that there has been a lot of heart ache about this, and It has caused many problems in his life. So I personal hope justice will be served!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It frustrates me to hear the prosecutor justify why these were not felonies. So, going onto private property to kill a trophy buck within city limits in the middle of the night with an illegal weapon AFTER the season ended, and then lying to police for months does not fit into the most serious cases of poaching just because the heat got to much to handle and they finally confessed? I try not to armchair quarterback too much in life. But this is a hard one for me. Coming clean and taking responsibility should be a factor in their sentence/punishment, not what they are charged with. 

These guys should be restricted persons. They should never get hunting privileges back, ever again. This is not someone that misidentified a duck and shot one too many pintails. This is not someone that even mistakenly shot a doe on a buck hunt. Heck, it's not even someone that carelessly misjudged a boundary line and killed an animal out of their unit. This was a very calculated and premeditated act of poaching. This is the worst kind of poaching violation out there. I believe in these types of cases there should be mandatory jail terms. I believe they should lose their hunting privileges forever. Not just during their probation. They should never get to hunt again. And they should be felons where they don't even get to possess firearms at all. I don't care about the fine amount. But to hear someone say this wasn't a "maximum crime"...that sticks in my craw.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

“It wasn’t the maximum crime, so why would we give it the maximum penalty?” he said.
Baird acknowledges the many sportsmen in the area and their belief that the deer was still alive after the hunt but said the proof just wasn’t there. But he also notes the great remorse expressed when Rhodes and Spillett met in his office with DWR officials and came clean.
“They came forward, and they did it like men,” Baird said.
While they were not immediately forthright about taking the deer, they did eventually take responsibility.
“We save felonies for those who don’t take responsibility and for those who make the most egregious mistakes,” Baird said.

MY favorite part, is that they felt great remorse. Well DUH, they got caught.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

It'd require a bit more work for the prosecutor to seek out a stiffer penalty. We can't have that now can we. :?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

robiland said:


> "It wasn't the maximum crime, so why would we give it the maximum penalty?" he said.
> Baird acknowledges the many sportsmen in the area and their belief that the deer was still alive after the hunt but said the proof just wasn't there. But he also notes the great remorse expressed when Rhodes and Spillett met in his office with DWR officials and came clean.
> "They came forward, and they did it like men," Baird said.
> While they were not immediately forthright about taking the deer, they did eventually take responsibility.
> ...


Yea, the repeat offender feels great remorse. That's funny. Worthless POS's.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One thing I've never understood about poaching convictions. Those convicted lose their hunting privileges for X number of years. Yet, they have proven they don't care about legal hunting privileges anyway, so what does that matter? This is the same kind of reasoning that the gun control folks use for more gun laws. Because people that shoot other people wouldn't do it if there were a law prohibiting it. O|*


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Man o Man. I really thought they would throw the book at these guys. But instead they will get away with killing this magnificent animal and probably only lose hunting privileges for a couple of years, do a few public service projects and pay a small, maybe $2,000 fine. We will know in March, right?

So, what about you guys? Why put in for the LE hunting units? Why spend your time waiting years to draw that coveted tag? Why spend that kind of money for the tag once you draw it? Why buy a hunting license in the first place?

Just sit back and wait for the seasons to all end, and then hit the wintering ground of your choice and take your pick! Easy! The money you save can be used to buy beer, better optics and just in case you get caught, you can buy another and better rifle. And a silencer for the gun too!
....................
All big game poachers should do jail time, as a minimum! BUT, they should have to pay for their own room and board! $150/day. If they don't have the money, they work it off until they have paid their dues. Non trophy animals, one year minimum! Trophy animals, 5 years minimum! Repeat offenders, 20 years with no chance for probation.

I'm really not happy about these guys getting treated with such kid gloves!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Garyfish, your analogy misses the boat. Big time. You're comparing a punishment for breaking a law to removing rights from law abiding citizens (which is what gun control does). 

Yes, they've shown the law doesn't mean anything to them, especially the repeat offender. They might poach another deer tomorrow for all we know. That said, why on earth should they ever get the privilege of doing it legally again after this? 

As you point out, there will always be those that are willing to disregard the law for selfish purposes. However, I'm not willing to get rid of punishments, or laws for that matter, due to those people.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

GF can speak for himself, but I'm pretty sure he was just pointing out that telling someone who doesn't care about the law that their actions are now illegal will not change what they're going to do. I don't think he was implying the two situations are exactly the same. 

As for penalties for poachers, I agree that they should not be treated so lightly. However, I'm more for much stiffer fines and a lot more community service preferably mandating that that service be rendered toward the species the poacher harmed. While jail time would be a good deterrent, I have a hard time wanting to take up space in jails that are over-crowded with people who commit crimes directly harming humans with someone that committed a crime against a resource used by humans.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

hunting777 said:


> You know I am pretty disgusted. I have lost all respect for that guy; I have no respect for any poachers. In talking to him right after he brought the deer home, he swore to me that everything was legit. He went on and told me his "story" about how and where things happened. It just makes me sick. There were a lot of us that knew him and stood up for him. It just hurts when a friend lies like that. Especially right to your face. I know that there has been a lot of heart ache about this, and It has caused many problems in his life. So I personal hope justice will be served!


Sorry about your friend lying. Been there.

I was looking for more info on this and ended up on MM. They were going all hard about people that defended them. People forget that there is trust in this world. Unfortunate so many break it and we are losing it.

Ok, back to the angry posts!


----------

